# Check out Time



## geist1223 (Sep 16, 2022)

We have spent the past 5 days at Worldmark Birch Bay. In that time we have had the opportunity to speak to several folks in Management. We are friendly talkative folks. We were told in very clear terms Wyndham will never voluntarily go back to Noon Check Out and will fight it tooth and nail. So unless the WM BOD grows a pair and orders Wyndham to go back to a Noon Check out it will never .


----------



## K2Quick (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm fine with a 10 a.m. checkout time. That's been pretty much industry standard forever.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 17, 2022)

We just stayed two weeks in Hawaii, at WM Kona and WM Kihei.  Both had 10:00AM check outs. Even with the earlier checkout time, our unit at WM Kihei wasn't ready for the 4:00PM check in until almost 6:00PM. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 17, 2022)

10am is pretty much the timeshare industry standard and I have no issue with it.  I have owned Vistana since 1996 and own Marriott as well.  Their check-out time has always been 10am.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2022)

I think only DVC is 11am now. I have found in general that timeshare manage checkouts and cleaning very poorly. I usually don't see all the cleaning staff strolling in until after 9am even though I am sure many people checked out very early. They could do a better job of starting cleaning earlier for those rooms that are vacant.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 17, 2022)

VI Resorts (Vacation Internationale) is still 11 am but everything else we own (a lot) is 10 am


----------



## CO skier (Sep 17, 2022)

The 10 a.m. checkout significantly reduced the complaints about rooms not ready at the 4 p.m. check-in.  Check-in, checkout times are like a balloon; squeeze the ballon for checkout times (like now) and check-in satisfaction increases.  Return the balloon to 12 p.m. checkout, and owners expecting to check-in at 4 p.m. get sqeezed out.

I like the "friendly reminders" for owners who have enjoyed their vacation to (nicely) get the hell out by 10 a.m.



			
				WorldMark Guest Services said:
			
		

> Hi (insert owner name here), this is a friendly reminder that you are scheduled to leave us tomorrow.  Checkout time is 10 a.m., due to high occupancy we will unfortunately not be able to accommodate any late departures.




Knowing this, if the 10 a.m. checkout were put to a vote of the membership to make the change permanent,  I would most DEFINITELY vote for 10 a.m. checkout; it just makes sense for owners wanting to start their much anticipated vacation near 4 p.m. on the date of arrival, and housekeeping maybe does not have to spend their dinner time cleaning a unit that checked-out at noon (or later, by totally inconsiderate previous occupants).

There are larger resorts, such as Seaside, who incentivize owners to checkout by 8 a.m.   Sign me up!

Mission Valley, on the other hand, is super chill.  Standard checkout is noon for everyone, but there is that daily $25 parking fee.


----------



## sparty (Sep 23, 2022)

I think they gave you half truth.  Probably true it will be unlikely they will go to noon checkouts across the board.  However many times I've checked out at noon (maybe later?) after Worldmark asked if I would.  This was because they couldn't get the rooms ready early enough and asked for late arrival which was perfect.  I would ask everyone to advocate for this type of policy, it's a policy Worldmark started so I think they may be inclined to institutionalize it.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 23, 2022)

On our last trip to WM Seaside we were offered a Noon checkout if we delayed our checkin to 6pm.


----------



## exyeh (Sep 24, 2022)

can we have a choice? 6PM check in and 12PM check out? 4PM check in and 10AM check out? 
Or 11 AM check out?


----------

